# preferred method for pond walls?



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi all,

So I'm finally finishing up my viv and I decided to cut out a section of the floor to make a pond area (false bottom water level will be pond water).

I screend off an area to ensure no escapes under the false bottom but now I have to finish it up and make it look good.

I was planning on using greatstuff to make the banks of the river/pond and placing rocks and slate (possible need to silicone some in) to finish it.

Are there any other standard methods for forming the banks of a river/pond other than greatstuff?

I appreciate any help. (oh and yes....I've read several hundred pages on this site by now and I'm no stranger to the search function)

Thanks

-Dave


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've used GS and slate stacked up and both have worked pretty well so far. I prefer to cover the GS with rocks as opposed to peat. It lasts longer and IMO looks better.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I've created two separate vivs that have ponds incorporated into the front corners. In both cases I've used a piece of driftwood to form/shore-up the embankment. I know in time the driftwood will no doubt rot, but I have a feeling it will be awhile. 

Anyways, when it does it will be an excuse to buy/create a new viv! :wink:


----------



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

I've decided to use the foam method but I have a few more questions.

To cover the foam I was thinking about using a similar method as the background (silicone and coco) with some black sand mixed in. Any other suggestions on that?

I'll have to make a foam shoreline to stop my substrate from falling in to the pond but.....How do you stop your substrate from getting soaked....wouldn't the moisture wick up the shoreline and saturate the substrate? 

Ooh I just got an idea......I've got a fair amount of tropical pillow moss...perhaps I'll use that to transition from shoreline to substrate. 

What'ya think?

Thanks again

-DT


----------

